# Just got this elephant ear guy



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

My husband grabbed him as they got a new shipment. i would have been too reluctant to spend the $20 bucks! But I am glad we got him cause he is the cutest fellow. This photo is in his original plastic cup. He's a sweetie!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

very pretty!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, how stunning!!
I passed up a Salamander dumbo HMPK yesterday, but your guys colors are so much lovelier! I probably wouldn't have been able to resist him either.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

How did you not pay $20.00?


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> How did you not pay $20.00?


 
We did pay the $20. But it was my husband that picked him. I maybe would not have gotten him due to the high price. But now I am glad we have him cause he is really beautiful. I'll put some more photos soon. He is still quite shy in the new environment.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Where did he get him from?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He is beautiful! I saw some pretty halfmoon dumbo's today really pretty but couldn't justify the $20 when a $12 dollar one was just begging to come home with me. lol but beautiful boy!


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

We got him at Petco. They just had a new shipment and there were quite a few cute ones. His water looked brand new, very clean. I saw two other fish that were considerably cheaper that we're also nice. But I asked my husband to make the final decision and he took the expensive one!

But I like him. His name is Frosty.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I was at petsmart. Didn't see any EE's.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice find!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Everytime I see the the EE's I think of chickens. I love the name frosty! So cute!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice colors, I like him alot!


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's another photo of Frosty. He is the nicest fish! Very sweet disposition. His 2.5gallon is ordered off the Petco sale online, hopefully comes tomorrow.


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

He is a friendly guy :-D


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## HalfmoonBritt12 (Dec 5, 2012)

Little camera ham! He is pretty!


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

Hes awesome!


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments for Frosty! I have to say i really like him. He has a very sweet personality. At first I thought he would be a nervous type, but after a short while he settled down to be the nicest fish.

I have a new 2.5Gall tank here in it's box, but am sorta thinking of getting a 5gall I saw on sale from Petsmart. I want him to be really happy. I saw a Topfin 5.5gall for only 27.99 which seemed like a good deal. But I have to figure out where I would put this larger size tank. Meanwhile Frosty is still hanging in his tiny .5gall tank :-?

I change the water pretty much every day. Need something for him.


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

Very very cute!


----------



## Hahenry22 (Sep 27, 2012)

What a beauty! I love elephant ears. They look like they are shaking Pom poms!


----------

